# ترانيم ( ابونا يوسف اسعد )



## Mrs.bassta (12 مارس 2010)

*1-العدرا م ر ي م*
*2-بقي انا استاهل*
*3-ربي اجذبني*
*4-ســــامحــني*
*5-عايزين يدك تعمل*
*6-في كنستك بالزيتون*
*7-لا انسي عاما*
*8-لا شئ يفرحنا*
*9-للعدرا جه جبرائيل*
*10-مفيش احلي منها*
*11-معي في الطريق*
*12-من يصلي مؤمنا*
*13-مين خلق السما*
*14-يا اجمل هديه*
*15-يا شاريني بالدم الغالي*
*16-يسوع انت تعلم ان*
*17-يسوع لحبه وحنانه 
                                               l
                                               l
       حمل من هنا   =======          l
                                               l*
*                                              /\*

*مجموعه ترانيم ابونا يوسف اسعد*

 			 			باس فك الضغط ( mina3338  )


----------



## nerooo_jesus (12 مارس 2010)

ميرســــــــى جدا ليك 
ربنا يبارك فى خدمتك​


----------



## Mrs.bassta (12 مارس 2010)

باس فك الضغط ( mina3338  ):smi411:


----------



## ابانوب فادى (14 مارس 2010)

ترانيم جميلو شكرا على محبتكم


----------



## روزي86 (9 يونيو 2010)

مجهود جميل

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## النهيسى (10 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جدا جدا سلام ونعمه


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يونيو 2010)

شكرا ليك على الترانيم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (14 يونيو 2010)




----------



## mena_mon (8 مايو 2011)

*يا تتكلم مع غيرك من الاعضاء باحترام يا اما ما تشاركش تانى *
*مشرفة القسم*


----------

